# New Plant substrate, with established gravel substrate ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. so i know this stuff works good on a new tank cause it has bio in the bag, but now i want to use it in a established tank. the directions say not to pour over the old substrate but to mix it in with the old witch is fine. the part i don't get is it say's to pour out all the water from the bag cause you don't want the bio in there, this makes no sense to me. i would think the bio in the bag would help with any bio loss in the old substrate. what should i do ? Cheers


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Give Eco-Complete a good rinse (to remove any fluidized particulates) in a bucket and feel free to add to your tank. It'll be fine.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

CRS Fan said:


> Give Eco-Complete a good rinse (to remove any fluidized particulates) in a bucket and feel free to add to your tank. It'll be fine.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Thanks for the reply Stuart. can you ex-plane the fluidized particulates ? and i assume i should mix it in with the old substrate ? Cheers


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've added it straight to the tank without pouring off the fluid, with no problems. But I thought that the instructions on my bag of Eco-Complete said not to rinse. This may be a new formulation if it calls for rinsing. 

I have also never had any major dust problems with wet Eco-Complete straight from the bag, as long as I added water carefully. It's nice to work with in that way.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I also poured straight into Tank,no problems whatsoever.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Scherb said:


> Thanks for the reply Stuart. can you ex-plane the fluidized particulates ? and i assume i should mix it in with the old substrate ? Cheers


Sometimes there can be micro-particles within substrates and this will help remove them that may be in solution (in a semi-wet/moist substrate). Rinsing is not necessary (more of just a personal preference).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok, thanks everyone for the info. i will be adding it later today. Cheers


----------

